
Ask HN: Working as contractor in UAE - ingmarheinrich
Hi,<p>I am interested in any stories about working as a freelance IT consultant in UAE. The kind of projects, the daily rates, etc etc<p>I am a freelance Change Management consultant helping IT companies to improve how they work in terms of team structure and internal work processes. I&#x27;m German, always have been working in Germany (16+ years of experience), 5+ years in the vicinity of Rocket Internet in Berlin.<p>Now I would like to acquire projects in corners of the world where people are willing to pay high prices for what I have to offer - and UAE came to my mind. So if any of you guys know companies that might need my help, or any intermediaries, just let me know!<p>Cheers,
  Ingmar
======
GFK_of_xmaspast
I see you're not too concerned about the whole 'slavery' and 'other human
rights violations' things.

